# Introducing Mabel!



## Vickitiel

So I recently learned that one of the local pet shops closed and re-opened in a much bigger venue, and I went to check it out and perhaps get a couple of new toys for the flock/some millet.

I wasn't expecting to fall in love. I wasn't expecting them to have baby 'tiels just out of the nest. But they had four 7 - 8 week old babies, and this little girl (gut feeling) came right up to me and pretty much begged me to take her home. She and her siblings were still learning to perch but this baby was determined to clamber over and get as close as she could to me. So I put her on hold, thought about it, and went to pick her up yesterday. Already had a name chosen: Mabel. It's Latin for loveable, beautiful.

I believe she's a cinnamon pearl pied. Here she is on her first day home:





And here is my sweet baby today:





I'll try get some more pics once she settles in a bit more.

Mabel is so gentle and sweet. She loves being held, and falls asleep in my hand and never wants to be put down. She is also a very strong flier which I was very surprised about. She is extremely quiet, I've only heard her chirp softly a handful of times. I am totally head-over-heels in love ...

It sounds cheesy but I actually had a 'tiel come to me in a dream about a week ago that looked exactly like Mabel, before I'd even met her. That night I couldn't sleep and went to sit by Sophie's grave and silently talked to her, and then I had a dream about this beautiful 'tiel that brought with her an immense feeling of peace and happiness. It was a very lucid dream and made me feel like Sophie was letting me know she is at peace. I know that might sound weird to some of you but I feel like I needed to share that. 

I'm looking forward to spending as much time with my new friend as I can and sharing experiences and pictures with you guys. She is such a bright little bee and is definitely doing her bit in helping to heal my heart.


----------



## shaenne

Omg omg omg she is just gorgeous  Congratulations! I am so happy for you! I can't wait to see more pictures


----------



## Haimovfids

Congrats!!!! She's adorable!!


----------



## 3LoveSkyeTiel

SHE IS SO ADORABLE! Nice choice, sometimes a certain Cockatiel just calls your name you must answer, hehe. Looks like a precious one.

~Skye


----------



## TamaMoo

She is absolutely beautiful! I do believe Sophie was letting you know she knows you have enough love for another fid and was telling you it was time, and perhaps even hand picked her for you by sending her to you in a dream.


----------



## CaliTiels

Eeeeee!!! Congratulations! I think it was meant to be!


----------



## Vickitiel

Thank you so much everyone 

Mabel is eating non-stop today and is slowly getting used to her new home. She slipped off my arm before and gave me a few scratches haha. I have to go back to work soon but I just want to stay home and play with her


----------



## Streetwise

oohh she's gorgeous!


----------



## eddieparrot5

Look at that smiley face! She's gorgeous!


----------



## eduardo

She is an absolute beauty


----------



## wafflecat114

How beautiful! Both Mabel and the story.


----------



## Dislian

She's so lovely! The best things are unexpected . With that dream you got released a little bit to accept more love. Congratulations!


----------



## JoJo's Mom

Oh my, she is absolutely beautiful. Surely it was meant to be!


----------



## nassrah

I totally understand your dream Vickitiel Seems to me Sophie has just sent you a new friend now that she has gone to a new stage over the rainbow bridge . Mabel is a little beauty ! Congrats ! X x


----------



## Vickitiel

Thanks guys, your comments are much appreciated! 

I have to close the curtains every time I let her out or else she just flies in a panic into the windows  I freaked out thinking she had hurt herself badly when she had a crash and seemed a little dazed.. luckily she recovered quickly and is doing fine now (this was two days ago). She's okay with closed curtains and navigates the room a hundred times better, so that's a relief. She's also been riding around on my shoulder a lot and steps up without a problem, yay! She's happy to just relax and sit with me which is really nice.

I'm slowly altering her seed and millet diet to include Nutriberries, Pelletberries, soft food, Vetafarm pellets and fresh foods. On that note, I don't think she had even seen a millet spray before (the pet shop I got her from only feeds their 'tiels a parrot seed mix). It took her a wee while to warm up to it and now she chows it down like a genuine millet addict, lol. Great training treat. 

Here are some pics from today:


----------



## TamaMoo

She's so beautiful! Some birds take longer than others to get used to windows being solid. My little Taxi (sweetest little canary I used to have) was bad for flying into sliding glass doors. He never did seem to understand he couldn't get through. Before we lived there, he learned to avoid regular windows after a couple tries to get through.


----------



## Vickitiel

Yeah, I doubt she'd even been near a window before so she just bolted in panic. Coco used to be the same, but now he's smarter and has figured it out: he will purposely fly to the window and grip on to the see-through lace undercurtain thingy (it's like a sort of mesh fabric behind the actual heavy curtains that keeps people from seeing in but from inside the room you can see out perfectly), and squawk until I rescue him from his bat-like position lol. He uses his handicap to his absolute advantage. 

Mabel did some laps of the room today and then got a bit sleepy and chilled out with me for a bit, and got a treat for being a good girl  I'm hoping she will improve with perching soon, she is really clumsy and almost hurts herself sometimes. I have her perches really low to the cage bottom to make it as safe as possible for her, but somehow she still manages to stumble, lol. She's already started munching on her calcium perch and has bat-birded a few times (I had to rescue her before she dropped off the top of the cage haha). Her character is starting to show, she such a little clown! :lol:


----------



## Janalee

*Mabel*

Awww...she is beautiful - and so sweet! I can see how she stole your heart!


----------



## TamaMoo

We had curtains like that when we lived in England.  

Joey was a clumsy baby too. I'm sure Mabel will outgrow it soon. Fun that her personality is already showing. That makes for an even cuter baby. 

Using his handicap to prove he is king of the castle.  Silly boy.


----------



## nassrah

Mabel is a little princess ! So cute ! X x Teresa


----------



## Vickitiel

No pics today... But Mabel's doing really well so far. I'm trying to spend as much time with her as I can without compromising the amount of time I have with my other 'tiels, and she's bonding to me gradually. I get her to step up onto my finger/hand/arm first, and then she gets a millet treat. She is soo active and flies like a dream now. She reminds me so much of Sophie that I've even caught myself calling her Sophie a couple of times.

She has a few quirks.. such as when I'm covering her cage for bed, she will start bat-birding and flapping her wings like a psycho. Not freaking out, but just being silly and playful with a cheeky grin on her little face. She will also try to grasp the millet spray in my hand with her foot.. I thought this was a learned behaviour in 'tiels, I'm a little puzzled by this one!

I'm thinking about getting a DNA test to confirm the "she" part.. but I might wait it out a bit, and if I'm still not sure I'll get one done. I'm pretty confident she's a girl, but I used to think Coco was a girl until he started singing (he acted very girl-like as a youngster), so you never know...


----------



## arnabsri

congrats for your new feathered baby!! sending lots of love and Hugs to Mabel from me and cutie


----------



## moonchild

She is SO GORGEOUS!!!!  I haven't been around in the last few months, so I missed your loss of Sophie (just looking at your siggie). I'm sorry.


----------



## Vickitiel

arnabsri said:


> congrats for your new feathered baby!! sending lots of love and Hugs to Mabel from me and cutie





moonchild said:


> She is SO GORGEOUS!!!!


Thank you both! 



moonchild said:


> I haven't been around in the last few months, so I missed your loss of Sophie (just looking at your siggie). I'm sorry.


Thank you... Sophie is greatly missed


----------



## Noekeon

She is AWESOME! Being a painter and seeing those "little brush stroke" wings made my day! 

Best regards, Noekeon & Kana!


----------



## Tequilagirl

I had no idea Sophie had passed, I'm so sorry  

Mabel is precious xx


----------



## Rumz

Gorgeous bird! earl:


----------



## Vickitiel

Noekeon said:


> She is AWESOME! Being a painter and seeing those "little brush stroke" wings made my day!


Thanks! I'm into painting and drawing too and I thought the same, haha! 



Tequilagirl said:


> I had no idea Sophie had passed, I'm so sorry
> 
> Mabel is precious xx





Rumz said:


> Gorgeous bird! earl:


Thank you both :flowers:


----------



## vampiric_conure

D'aaaawwwww! What a cutie patootie  I had a dream about my service dog before I got her, so I totally hear you about Mabel appearing in a dream before you got her. I love it when pets show up like that


----------



## Vickitiel

A few pictures today  she is so petite.


----------



## eddieparrot5

She's beautiful !


----------



## Vickitiel

Pretty girl


----------



## littletiel

What a beauty!


----------



## CaliTiels

Gorgeous!!


----------



## moonchild

She's so vibrant! Just gorgeous.


----------

